# wont' boot if acpi=on

## dmz561

I would like to setup power management for my acer 1652 laptop but it won't boot if I remove the acpi=off option from the kernel boot parameters.  how can I solve this problem?

thanks.

----------

## black hole sun

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=556

----------

## black hole sun

Use it like this:

```
# emerge iasl

# gunzip ACER-Aspire_1650-Phoenix_Notebios_4.0_release_6.1-custom.asl.gz

# iasl -tc ACER-Aspire_1650-Phoenix_Notebios_4.0_release_6.1-custom.asl
```

Take the .hex file and put it in /boot.

Now go into your kernel menuconfig:

```
 Power management options (ACPI, APM)                               

       -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support       

         -> ACPI Support (ACPI [=y])                                       

           -> Include Custom DSDT
```

Input the hex file's location.

Recompile & install & reboot & PRAY!

----------

## black hole sun

Make sure you backup your kernel before attempting this  :Wink: 

----------

## dmz561

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Make sure you backup your kernel before attempting this 

 

many thanks. i'll try it!

----------

## black hole sun

So, err, how'd it go?

----------

## dmz561

I had no time to try yet.  I'll post back later. thanks

----------

## dmz561

when I try to emerge iasl I get this, which means that I have to wait until the package becomes stable.  Or do I have an alternative?

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "iasl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-power/iasl-20050309 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-power/iasl-20051216 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-power/iasl-20050513 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Use it like this:
> 
> ```
> # emerge iasl
> 
> ...

 

----------

## BoNd60

you can use either : 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge iasl
```

 or 

```
echo =sys-power/iasl-20051216 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 (you can put the number of the version you want, of course  :Wink:  )

 and proceed emerge like if it was not masked   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aonoa

You need to do this.

First make sure you have the /etc/portage directory with mkdir /etc/portage, and then:

```
echo "sys-power/iasl" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Let me know how things work out.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Aw.. BoNd60, you were somewhat quicker  :Smile: 

----------

## dmz561

my kernel configuration menu doesn't show the Include Custom DSDT option!!!!

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Use it like this:
> 
> ```
>  Power management options (ACPI, APM)                               
> 
> ...

 

----------

## dmz561

ok. I needed disable "Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware" to enable the option to choose another DSDT table in the kernel configuration, but still I am unable to boot without acpi=off

Any fix ?

thanks

----------

## dmz561

here is my dmesg file.

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 (root@qubit) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #5 SMP Fri Jan 27 22:11:26 WET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe80000 - 000000001fe89000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe89000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130688

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126592 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 acpi=off 

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1729.419 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 511692k/522752k available (3971k kernel code, 10560k reserved, 1321k data, 240k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3416.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=1708032)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz stepping 08

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd7be, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1138400549.010:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

JFS: nTxBlock = 3998, nTxLock = 31987

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.8-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:f2:39:1d

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18c0-0x18c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD800UE-22HCT0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PHILIPS DVD+/-RW SDVD8441, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.11 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:01.0 [1025:0066]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x02f8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Device 'i82365.0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:83

 [<c02edd38>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0xa0

 [<c02edd40>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c02ee795>] kref_put+0x45/0xb0

 [<c02edd6f>] kobject_put+0x1f/0x30

 [<c02edd6f>] kobject_put+0x1f/0x30

 [<c02edd40>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c064c838>] init_i82365+0x1c8/0x1e0

 [<c02fe6e8>] pci_register_driver+0xa8/0xb0

 [<c062e9fb>] do_initcalls+0x2b/0xc0

 [<c01003b4>] init+0x94/0x1b0

 [<c0100320>] init+0x0/0x1b0

 [<c01014a5>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

usbmon: debugs is not available

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xc8000000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001860

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49834 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH6 with unknown codec at 0xc8000800, irq 10

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4084 buckets, 32672 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

PM: Checking swsusp image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 240k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

NTFS volume version 3.1.

----------

## black hole sun

I dont see any mention of a dsdt in your dmesg...

if the custom kernel made your kernel panic, what was the message?

----------

## black hole sun

Also, try the "noapic" kernel option, maybe that will let you boot?

----------

## dmz561

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Also, try the "noapic" kernel option, maybe that will let you boot?

 

I tried the noapic option. The kernel outputs a message about the dsdt but then it hangs.

----------

## dmz561

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> I dont see any mention of a dsdt in your dmesg...
> 
> if the custom kernel made your kernel panic, what was the message?

 

without the acpi=off option the kernel just hangs. no kernel panic message. I have to press the power button to  turn the laptop off. Also if I 'uname -a' it tells me I am using the kernel I compiled with the recommended options in the previous posts. So I'm lost here.

----------

## black hole sun

 *dmz561 wrote:*   

>  *black hole sun wrote:*   Also, try the "noapic" kernel option, maybe that will let you boot? 
> 
> I tried the noapic option. The kernel outputs a message about the dsdt but then it hangs.

 What's the message say, exactly?

----------

## black hole sun

Further, could you go like this:

cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > /home/<your username>/dsdt # (I'm not sure this will work with acpi=off, but it might...)

And upload it somewhere so I can look at it? 

Or email it to me: black.hole.sun16@gmail.com

I can compare the fixed dsdt from the acpi website, to the one from your laptop, maybe there's just some trivial difference causing your panics (like my travelmate 8104)

----------

## dmz561

The kernel hangs during ACPI initialization.

 The last message is "Executing all Device _STA and _INI methods".

I don't know how to access all the messages it outputs.

Also this 

```
cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > /home/<your username>/dsdt 
```

 doesn't work with acpi=off.

I have tried lots of kernel boot options noapic, nolapic and nothing works.  I even updated my kernel to 2.6.15-gentoo-r1.  Nothing works.  

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Further, could you go like this:
> 
> cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > /home/<your username>/dsdt # (I'm not sure this will work with acpi=off, but it might...)
> 
> And upload it somewhere so I can look at it? 
> ...

 

----------

## black hole sun

Well I can't help if that file isn't in proc...gah

Why dont you try 2.6.16-rc1-mm3? There have been a lot of acpi patches getting as of late, maybe it will allow you to boot at least.

----------

## dmz561

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Well I can't help if that file isn't in proc...gah
> 
> Why dont you try 2.6.16-rc1-mm3? There have been a lot of acpi patches getting as of late, maybe it will allow you to boot at least.

 

Well I found this information about the mm-sources:

"

mm-sources 

These sources are an additional set of patches for the vanilla-sources. This kernel is for people who are not afraid to live dangerously. 

Patches: 

-mm - The -mm patches are a set of patches, released by Andrew Morton, against the official kernel series. They are frequently more experimental in nature than the official series.

"

Perhaps it could break my system if I build my kernel using these sources.

What is the kernel version you are using?

----------

## dmz561

I am trying to apply the 2.6.16-rc1-mm3 patch to my 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel, but I get the following error:

```

qubit ~ # bzcat /usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.16-rc1-mm3.bz2 | patch -p1

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- linux-2.6.16-rc1/arch/alpha/kernel/alpha_ksyms.c   2006-01-17 03:55:44.000000000 -0800

|+++ devel/arch/alpha/kernel/alpha_ksyms.c      2006-01-24 22:59:48.000000000 -0800

--------------------------

File to patch:

```

----------

## black hole sun

dmz, you cant use the gentoo supplied kernels as those already have various patches in them.

Get a fresh 2.6.15 from kernel.org, and apply the 2.6.16-rc1 patch on top of it via :

```
bunzip2 /path/to/rc1-patch

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.15

patch -p1 < ../path/to/rc1-patch
```

Then apply the -mm patch on top of THAT.

Also you definitley dont want to make a habit of using the -mm kernels but in your current state it won't even boot with acpi, so I dont see how it could hurt. Just make sure you keep your old kernel source and kernel around in your grub's menu.lst and you'll be fine.

----------

## Koxta

Hi!

Any news on the topic above? I have the same situation with acer 1652 and (even) custom DSDT. Did mm-sources solve your problem?

Best regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' Bartuszek

----------

## maddoug

I too have tried endlessly to get my laptop to boot with acpi=on.  I have tried a fixed DSDT to no avail. Interestingly, my laptop booted with acpi=on when I had a 32bit linux installed (my processor is an amd64 3000+).  After the upgrade to x84_64 I have been using the computer with no acpi (since kernel 2.6.4) .

----------

